# Rollfast year ID



## schwinnman67 (Oct 24, 2021)

I've been searching for info to ID my latest project, but haven't had any luck. I was told it was a Rollfast by the seller (I know it could also be a Hawthorne) and I know it's Snyder built based on the SE on the left stay. Just curious what the year is and also the year of the donor girls bike (got the fenders, chainguard and front fork). The mens starts out with C1 and the donor I1
Can anyone help Id the year??


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 25, 2021)

1960’s middleweights?  pictures?
@Adamtinkerer


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 31, 2021)

The letter dating on Snyders started in '59 with A, so C = '61, I = '67.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Nov 6, 2021)

Thanks. Don't have any pics of them, I brought only the frame home for the men's. 
Didn't think they were that old, but I can believe the mens was older (had a riveted on headbadge vs sticker on the ladies).


----------

